# Precista Military/divers



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Came across Precista watches and really like the look of the PRS 93 (fantastic looking watch by the way) and the PRS 10. Are the movements in these ok? How's the build quality? think I read somewhere about problems with Rondas but could be wrong. They seem much better value than CWC,especially the 93, and with 100m WR in the PRS10 and 10 year batteries all round. . It seems these watches were issued at some point - didn't realise this. Definitely want the quartz movement. Any knowledge anyone?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Precista was (AFAIK) a British firm who in addition to making `civilian` watches also suppiled the military. The name & rights were bought by Eddie Platts of Timefactors who has modern (often updated/improved) versions of military watches made by other firms, these have not been issued to the military.

I`ve not owned or actually handled any of them but from what I gather the are well made reliable watches.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

There bullet proof, and great value. I'd have another like a shot after owning 3other models of eddies.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

I have both of these watches (I think the PRS 93 is the 18Q, isn't it?), plus the auto version (PRS 18A). They are extremely well made, and an improvement on the original specifications. As mentioned above, the Precista name belongs to Eddie Platts, and he produces several excellent watches (like Roy does, here). If I remember correctly, the standard of the PRS18Q/PRS93 was such that it was accepted as meeting NATO standards a couple of years ago, and actually granted a NATO stock number - in fact, I think it is engraved on the casebacks now, the same as CWC watches. You can't go wrong with them, in my opinion!


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Junior said:


> I have both of these watches (I think the PRS 93 is the 18Q, isn't it?), plus the auto version (PRS 18A). They are extremely well made, and an improvement on the original specifications. As mentioned above, the Precista name belongs to Eddie Platts, and he produces several excellent watches (like Roy does, here). If I remember correctly, the standard of the PRS18Q/PRS93 was such that it was accepted as meeting NATO standards a couple of years ago, and actually granted a NATO stock number - in fact, I think it is engraved on the casebacks now, the same as CWC watches. You can't go wrong with them, in my opinion!


It is indeed not called the PRS93, my mistake. If they are that good and with higher specs than CWC - the RN diver say - sapphire crystal etc why pay the extra Â£90ish for the one from Silvermans?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why indeed?

But some people will pay for the military connection that CWC has...

The current homages from Eddie have no military connection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Why indeed?
> 
> But some people will pay for the military connection that CWC has...
> 
> The current homages from Eddie have no military connection.


I`d go for the CWC diver because I prefer it`s looks :wink2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> The current homages from Eddie have no military connection.


The PRS 17 & 18 have Nato Stock Numbers so, like the CWCs, they are approved and available for military issue


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I didnt know that Alan..Thanks


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i have a beadblasted prs-14 one of my favourites

also the prs-53 hand wind which is pure class

all of eddies precistas are quality and usually built to a higher spec than the original


----------

